# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Optimal size for HGH syringe

## gotjuice?

it has been a few years since i have done any gear. I just got a few kits and other stuff. I have searched a good bid, but trying to get some opinions. what size syringe and needle are you guys using or suggest? any help would be appreciated..... also is there a thread anyone knows where i can get a refresher course ?

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I use 29g X 1/2". 

Not sure what kind of refresher you need but here's a thread on how to dose your GH. http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...=#.T2D4X4l5mc0

----------


## gixxerboy1

29-31 g insulin needle

----------


## gotjuice?

i have a bunch of 28g needles....is that ok??

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Any size pins will work. It just depends on how much discomfort you can handle. I use 1cc/29ga/half inch needle for HGH. Works good for me.

----------


## alexflash01

needles BD Micro-Fine Ultra 8mm x 0,25mm or any other manufacturer of the correct size (29-gauge, 30-gauge, or 31-gauge )

in Thailand HGH Pharmacy
* Please do not post source links. They will be deleted.*

----------


## Ashop

> it has been a few years since i have done any gear. I just got a few kits and other stuff. I have searched a good bid, but trying to get some opinions. what size syringe and needle are you guys using or suggest? any help would be appreciated..... also is there a thread anyone knows where i can get a refresher course ?


29 gauge, 1/2" pin, 1cc

----------

